# Get my dog to eat just kibble.. How?



## pwa93 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a 6 year old mixed breed that used to eat just kibble until about three years ago when my parents minded him for about two weeks. Because I was not around he did not eat so my parents mixed canned food into his kibble to get him to eat. The problem is that now, this is the only way he will eat and I would like to stop the canned food and get him back on just kibble.

I have tried to stop it in the past but as soon as he knows there is no canned food mixed in he stops eating. He has gone three days and then I give in and start again. He outlasts me that that is the problem.

Can I keep this up and will he eventually start to eat if I hold out? He was always a slow and picky eater so I worry that he might make himself sick or something by not eating. But I'd really like to get him off the kibble because back when he ate just kibble he chewed his food but since the addition of canned he mostly just swallows it.

Any suggestions please on this topic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Healthy animals are highly unlikely to starve themselves. 

Put down the bowl of kibble. Give your dog ten minutes to eat it. Whatever still remains in ten minutes (even if it's the whole bowl) gets picked up and put away until the next meal time. Eventually the dog will learn to eat what it's given when it's given.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I once had a 5 month old Shepherd go 3 days without eating. she was fine, I was a wreck. The heavier the dog, the longer it can hold out. Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You
should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different.
Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its
food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good
illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx

Go with putting the food down for 15 minutes and taking the uneaten food up. It is almost unknown for a healthy dog to harm itself from not eating except maybe one that has been rehomed or somthing.


----------



## pwa93 (Nov 25, 2008)

My dog is very healthy. He get's regular exercise and vet feels he is at his ideal weight. I think the problem is that I become so upset that he is not eating. It becomes a game of wills and he seems to be able to out last me. He was a rescued dog and I think I start to feel sorry for him and that's why I give in.

So if this goes on for three, four or five days I should not worry and should not give in? Can I still give him treats during this or should I give him nothing but water?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with Fillebelle. 

I've heard a dog go on for 7 days before eating a first meal. Jut leave out water, feed 2 times a day for 10 min each. Absolutely no treats, snacks, human food at all. Just water. He's not going to starve himself to death and dogs can go weeks without eating. He just thinks he can win and you have to break his stubborness.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

pwa93 said:


> So if this goes on for three, four or five days I should not worry and should not give in? Can I still give him treats during this or should I give him nothing but water?


He will give in sooner if you don't give him any treats. But I can understand if you need to feed treats for training purposes. If you don't have a choice, I would still limit the size and amount of the treats. Perhaps even only give low calorie treats, like cut up carrots and apples. 

My dogs also go crazy for berries, but thats impossible to chop up.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

I also agree w/ Fillebelle- let him go hungry for a few days, NO treats, just plenty of water. I know it'd hard not to give in but he will eventually go back to kibble!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Or you could mix in less and less canned with more and more water over a couple weeks and maybe combine that with the training in the link I am posting.

Or you could make up a topper gravy from human grade foods that would be cheaper than a good quality canned dog food and improve his nutrition.

Here is an eating training method.http://www.dragonflyllama.com/%20DOGS/Writing/TeachEat.html


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

If you must offer "treats" i would use pieces of the kibble that you are wanting him to eat anyway.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Healthy animals are highly unlikely to starve themselves.
> 
> Put down the bowl of kibble. Give your dog ten minutes to eat it. Whatever still remains in ten minutes (even if it's the whole bowl) gets picked up and put away until the next meal time. Eventually the dog will learn to eat what it's given when it's given.


Good advice.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm actually faced with this myself right now...

Donatello has been doing great up until now. Since I've had him he's always eaten his kibble, I've mixed in soft dog-food to soften it up, easier to chew, but when push came to shove he'd eat it dry...

Well now, since he's been sick he won't eat but just suck the gravy off the kibble and spit the kibble on the floor. 

Donatello was a rescue too; When I first got him he was skin and bones, and right now at his ideal weight- It breaks my heart to think of him going hungry, but if he can't learn to eat what's given to him, then he'll just have to go hungry.

If anyone understands the battle of wills, it's me... I understand what you're going through and the best way to do is take the advice given to you; Hold strong, and take Fillebelle's suggestion as well...

Donatello is a big baby when he's sick, he has to snuggle up extra close to his mommy, so he knows that for right now, until he starts acting normal he's going to get special treatment...

Who says dogs aren't smart?


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't see a real need to put it down and pick it up in 15 minutes, what's wrong with just leaving a bowl of kibble and he eats it when he gets hungry enough? He will eventually.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

TxRider said:


> I don't see a real need to put it down and pick it up in 15 minutes, what's wrong with just leaving a bowl of kibble and he eats it when he gets hungry enough? He will eventually.


Some people want their dogs on a schedule. It's just easier to figure out a potty schedule if you know when the dog ate. 

Also it's good to have your dog eat whenever you put food down just so if the dog needs surgery or to travel and the instructions are to feed at 6 pm or something you won't have to worry about the dog not eating at that time.

But I just leave kibble out too. Nia doesn't nibble and she'll usually eat 1 meal a day around the same time so I pretty much know her schedule.

There's really nothing wrong with it although I know lots of people against it. I like to free feed if the dog isn't stuffing themselves and eating whatever I put down. 

Truffles and Popcorn can't free feed. They eat as much as you put down...


----------

